# Ten gallon sps/clam tank



## spsmike (Apr 27, 2005)

I have taken pictures of my precious ten gallon.This tank has been through hell and back over the last 2 1/2 years. I have battle hair algae nitrates ect ect and lost a tank full of corals twice with the exception of a couple that made it the full duration.I have been sps bound for about 8 months now and in total this ten gallon holds over 27 different types of corals.I have 8 differnt types of snails and a cucumber.I have natural phytoplankton growing along with a very diverse fauna population.

Enough talking heres the pics.


----------



## spsmike (Apr 27, 2005)

A couple of actinic shots.


----------



## spsmike (Apr 27, 2005)

I am using a sleek coralife 20 inch modded into a 70 watt metal halide with 36 watt true actinic.

Heres a link for the mod with pics of how everything was done.
http://www.saltcreep.com/forums/showthread.php?t=967

The most recent mod (actinic) is on page 3.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

beautiful! Lucky you have time and the money to do a SW!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sweet! I really need to get a pure atnic to give more blue to the tank then my 50/50 on my 10g nano, have some blue shrooms and GSP dyeing to show off lol


----------



## spsmike (Apr 27, 2005)

Dont have the money...... Thats why this took over 2 years to do.....


What lighitng do you have on your ten?


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

No way thats a ten gallon tank?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

best 10g ive ever seen... good job! :wink:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

VERY NICE!!!! :wink:


----------

